# Custom MP Honeycomb Embeds



## soapmage (Jun 30, 2015)

I am happy with how this experiment worked out since I've never tried it before. I simply lined my silicone mold with bubblewrap (bubble side up), melted my clear soap added some local honey and micas that I mixed together for a honey color. I poured a thin layer than unmolded after a few minutes and it came out great. I cut the larger sheet into smaller bits to use as the embed toppers for a honey CP loaf I'll be making this week hopefully.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice and I love the color you got!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 30, 2015)

how pretty! Are you going to put them in clear M&P?


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 30, 2015)

Brilliant! 


IrishLass


----------



## soapmage (Jun 30, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> how pretty! Are you going to put them in clear M&P?



No, I put them on top of my CP honey loaf I made for a custom order for a beekeeper.  I'll post the pics in the CP section since I made it today.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 1, 2015)

You certainly got the color right as those look like chunks of real honeycomb!


----------



## soapmage (Jul 3, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> You certainly got the color right as those look like chunks of real honeycomb!



Thank you! I used Sister Goldenhair Surprise by Mad Oils and added a titch of their Redrum and it made a wonderful honey color. I love mixing my own micas.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, mixing micas is so much fun -- by the way, love the names of those micas! I've seen the Mad Oils website and have naturally bookmarked it!


----------



## soapmage (Jul 4, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> Oh yeah, mixing micas is so much fun -- by the way, love the names of those micas! I've seen the Mad Oils website and have naturally bookmarked it!


They are one my fave new suppliers and all of my micas are from them and I've been very happy with them. The prices are a bit much on some things but their customer service is some of the best I've ever seen from a supplier so makes it worth it to me!


----------

